# UK Online store selling beans from Multiple roasters



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking to try beans from different roasters in the UK. There are quite a few roasters that offer international shipping (Square Mile, Has Bean among many others) that'll take 10-15 days, meaning it'll still be fresh when it arrives, but are there any stores that have a collection from various roasters, and that will offer international shipping. I live in South Africa and while Cape Town has some of the world's best coffee, I'm looking to try something from elsewhere


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

You could send the guys and girls at the link below asking if they would ship to you, they do Europe but may be willing to go further...

https://dogandhat.co.uk/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum









I was going to suggest D&H too! I can't think of anyone off the top of my head but I will keep thinking . . .


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mines_abeer said:


> You could send the guys and girls at the link below asking if they would ship to you, they do Europe but may be willing to go further...
> 
> Thank you, I'll ask them - The only thing is they don't seem to stock any Kenyans, and that's one of my favorite single origin
> 
> ...


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

grit782 said:


> mines_abeer said:
> 
> 
> > You could send the guys and girls at the link below asking if they would ship to you, they do Europe but may be willing to go further...
> ...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Coffee Tasting Club also does that:

https://coffeetastingclub.com/coffee/


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

PPapa said:


> Coffee Tasting Club also does that:
> 
> https://coffeetastingclub.com/coffee/


OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH! I've checked them out, and they have lovely selection, shipping internationally is cheap AND via DHL - Our postal office in SA is terrible, and I as a bit worried about using Royal Mail


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Any idea about roast dates from coffee tasting club?

If you'd like to try non-UK based roasters, https://www.coffeedesk.com/ based in Poland have good selection and can ship by UPS. They also some have good discounts of coffees which are a bit longer post-roast.


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

the_partisan said:


> Any idea about roast dates from coffee tasting club?
> 
> If you'd like to try non-UK based roasters, https://www.coffeedesk.com/ based in Poland have good selection and can ship by UPS. They also some have good discounts of coffees which are a bit longer post-roast.


They said they don't stock coffee and only order it from the roasters once we've placed our order, so I'm assuming it must be fresh









The Coffee Desk looks very promising, but for non EU-orders, we have to send an email and get a quote. I won't get my hopes up too high, shipping could be prohibitively expensive


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

mines_abeer said:


> You could send the guys and girls at the link below asking if they would ship to you, they do Europe but may be willing to go further...
> 
> https://dogandhat.co.uk/


I send an email asking for subscription with shipping to Belgium. They added the option on their webshop and voilà:

"Yes, you are our first European subscriber! I had not offered an clear/easy option on the website for purchase before, so pleased your order went smoothly!"

I post here as there Is think it relates directly to the question regarding international shipping.

Africa is not in Europe but one can always ask?


----------

